# Bumper stickers for the season...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Enjoy


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

lol these are great...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a collection too


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

more


----------



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

Is anyplace safe from politics? I thought humor = funny...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Typical liberal - 2 weeks behind the flow.   

Guess he DOES need the 2 Johns. :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The stickers are funny for conservatives, maybe if liberals would practice what they preach and have an 'open mind' they would find them funny too. 

I've already sent out emails to the folks at XM's 60s on 6, Sirius' 60s Vibrations and to my local Oldies station to request Kiss Him Goodbye by Steam (nahnahnah hayhayhay good-bye) and dedicated it to John Kerry, his staff and every liberal in America :lol:


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Strong said:


> Is anyplace safe from politics? I thought humor = funny...


Sorry, better luck next time...


----------



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

haha :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, for those people who regard the opinion of one editor in Ipswich, England over the 
votes of *59,054,087* Americans, just how _dumb_ is that?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, the cover of that magazine is quite true. The final count was
Kerry: 59,000,000
Bush: 62,000,000

:lol:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Actually, the cover of that magazine is quite true. The final count was
> Kerry: 59,000,000
> Bush: 62,000,000
> 
> :lol:


Which only proves that the majority wins, not that the majority is correct.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

There are a few of those I'd like to have to put next to my "W Still The President" sticker. :lol:


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Just to take this away from the humor even more.

MEMO to all Volvo, soccer mom minivan and Subaru owners (which is the stickers are around here) :

The election is over. You lost. It was in all the papers.

Scrape the stickers off your cars, get the car washed, and move on.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HappyGoLucky said:


> Which only proves that the majority wins, not that the majority is correct.


...it probably is.

Thankfully, not only did the majority win, the majority was _also_ correct. As it turns out, the loser (not looser) would have been an unfortunate choice for America, as evidenced by how fast and far the Democratic Party leaders have distanced themselves from their losing candidate.

For those whose votes were swayed by the endorsements of movie actors, they should remember this - residents of la-la land are not known to be especially good judges of character. Thank God there were enough intelligent, right-thinking people east of the west coast wise enough to ignore the full assault of lies & distortions* mounted by the hysterical crazies of the ultra-liberal left, and to cast their votes for America, and for the futures of their own children and grandchildren.

*examples:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick - "futures of their own children and grandchildren." = what about the national debt that they will be paying for?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What about it?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Seeing as how GWB is just a symptom of a dying United States of America (as we know it), perhaps in 50 years the "children" won't have an America to worry about. It will be split into two or more countries, perhaps.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, I see that too, as soon as California breaks off and floats farther west to somewhere more appropriate, like China or Russia perhaps.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick said:


> What about it?


To slightly edit your quote:
Thank God there were enough intelligent people to cast their votes for the futures of their own children and grandchildren.

I believe one of the most important things that Bush must do is immediately address the growing national debt. If not, it will effect the futures of the next generations.

What did you mean?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yep, I see that too, as soon as California breaks off and floats farther west to somewhere more appropriate, like China or Russia perhaps.


  :lol: :rolling:

The trouble is, we've got to figure out how to dump S.NY, Mass, Conn, etc. without hurting the good folks up where you are - and to the right of there, too.

And Deraz - we can fix the national debt real easy - just get the Federal Government OUT of the things they shouldn't be doing - which is everything except national defense and interstate commerce.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> The trouble is, we've got to figure out how to dump S.NY, Mass, Conn, etc. without hurting the good folks up where you are - and to the right of there, too.


I hope and trust you are actually joking. Unfortunately, that isn't what it feels like. Since 51% of the nation elected a president, the assumption of that 51% seems to be that the very small and unimportant 49% should at the very least shut up and sit down, or even better go away or die. This view is reinforced by the red and blue map which indisputably shows that the country overwhelmingly is red, with just a few blue pockets left to gerrymander out of existence. The lie of the map is that land does not vote, people vote, and those little splotches of blue have as many people in them as the huge stretches of red. The consistent expression of hatred toward all who are not firmly "red" is a strange stand for those who claim "values" are important.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Thank God there were enough intelligent, right-thinking people east of the west coast wise enough to ignore the full assault of lies & distortions* mounted by the hysterical crazies of the ultra-liberal left, and to cast their votes for America, and for the futures of their own children and grandchildren.


Bumper stickers making outrageous statements about Kerry/liberals/democrats are "funny" but bumper stickers making outrageous statements about Bush are "lies and distortions." I see you have your red glasses on Nick. At least since the election is over you have decided to remain consistent and not let yourself become "fair and balanced."


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Us "Reds" were told clearly when Clinton was in power that the Democrats were in power. Seems to me that Clinton was elected by 40 something percent - more people wanted somebody else than wanted a democrat. Both times Clinton illigitemately (sp?) "won" it was with less than 50% of the votes. In fact, the last time the country elected a democrat with more than 50% of the vote was a quarter century ago.

I saw on the TV this morning that the blue states are losing people (hence house seats) to the Red states. FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

TonyB said:


> Us "Reds" were told clearly when Clinton was in power that the Democrats were in power. Seems to me that Clinton was elected by 40 something percent - more people wanted somebody else than wanted a democrat. Both times Clinton illigitemately (sp?) "won" it was with less than 50% of the votes. In fact, the last time the country elected a democrat with more than 50% of the vote was a quarter century ago.
> 
> I saw on the TV this morning that the blue states are losing people (hence house seats) to the Red states. FANTASTIC!!!


You don't understand the tactic we blues are using. Those people from the blue states are not just disappearing, they are moving to red states. So many of the red states are red by such a small margin that the plan is to tip the tide and turn those states blue, thereby insuring the next Democrat nominee for president will win the electoral votes needed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Bumper stickers making outrageous statements about Kerry/liberals/democrats are "funny" but bumper stickers making outrageous statements about Bush are "lies and distortions."


You're making progress.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Bogy said:


> You don't understand the tactic we blues are using. Those people from the blue states are not just disappearing, they are moving to red states. So many of the red states are red by such a small margin that the plan is to tip the tide and turn those states blue, thereby insuring the next Democrat nominee for president will win the electoral votes needed.


So how many democrats will be moving to Montana? If enough blue folks do, then all the Red folks there will make a killing on their home ownership by selling to the Blues, since demand will be so high - once again proving that the Red folks win! Actually, your logic is flawed. Since Bush won by more than a million votes, lets suppose we distribute all the blue folks around the country such that every state has the same balance (as you suggest) - BUSH WINS ALL 50 STATES! since each state will on average have about 30K or more Reds than Blues. The past few years have shown that when people move from Blue states to red ones, the country becomes MORE conservative - bourne out by the past few elections.

Since older folks are known to be more conservative (who knows, maybe the libs just die younger) and we know the % of population that are older is growing, its not rocket science to conclude that the country is moving RIGHT.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Why would anyone waste their time moving to Montana? Montana does not have enough electoral votes to make a difference. The plan is not to have a balance in every state, but to tip the balance in the right states. You conservatives have no imagination.

BTW, a lot of the people who voted for Bush are not really conservative, they are scared. They bought the line that Bush would make them safer.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Why would anyone waste their time moving to Montana? Montana does not have enough electoral votes to make a difference. The plan is not to have a balance in every state, but to tip the balance in the right states. You conservatives have no imagination.
> 
> BTW, a lot of the people who voted for Bush are not really conservative, they are scared. They bought the line that Bush would make them safer.


So how come you lost Florida even worse this time. We Reds ALREADY figured it out - why do you think we are leaving the blue states and heading south/west (me too as soon as I retire).

We now "own":
The US Senate
The US House
Most State Governorships (great for redistricting)
Popular Vote
Electoral college
Most of the Land in the country (therefore we supply food for you, oil for your car, places to see and visit).
Oh the list goes on and on


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

But we have the cities and half the population.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and what a fine job you have done with the cities! Keep up the good work. :up:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you, doing our best.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Fastest growth found in 'red states' 
http://www.usatoday.com/printedition/news/20041222/a_statepop22.art.htm
This is quite the topic for the "Laughter" forum


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

TonyB said:


> So how come you lost Florida even worse this time. We Reds ALREADY figured it out - why do you think we are leaving the blue states and heading south/west (me too as soon as I retire).
> 
> We now "own":
> The US Senate
> ...


So now you have no one to blame but yourselves when everything gets screwed up. Sorry, can't keep blaming Clinton for everything anymore. You "own" it all, so all the f'ups are your own doing.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> This is quite the topic for the "Laughter" forum


I agree Richard. The election is over, perhaps its time to close this thread. We have enough of this kind of bickering in the Potpourri forum.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bogy said:


> But we have the cities and half the population.


 Someone tell me again why we need cities? I haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

For people to live in.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cities were invented by liberals as an overly-optimistic forward-thinking solution for the carless among us. It was shortly afterward that taxpayer-subsidized mass transportation was invented so welfare recipients would not have to suffer the humiliation of having to be seen walking several blocks to pick up their subsistence checks.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

If the reds have their way they will re-enslave the blacks, executed the gays, send the jews to new camps and rewrite the constatution.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, up until this point this thread has been kept on a level of humor. That one though went above and beyond any level of humor and is simply hate. Time to close this one. Too bad.


----------

